# Patrick Pay Raise Included In Budget



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Provision Links Salaries To Cost-Of-Living Adjustments_

*BOSTON -- *Gov. Deval Patrick and other constitutional officers would be in for pay raises under newly passed legislation.

The provision linking the salaries to cost-of-living adjustments, which lawmakers already get, was part of a $278 million spending bill approved by the House and Senate.

The so-called "mini-budget" is passed at this time each year to pay expenses lingering from the fiscal year that ended June 30.
Patrick's salary would go from $140,500 to $147,000.

The bill also gives district attorneys a raise, which they haven't had since 1999. The bill would give them a 3 percent raise for every year since 1999, boosting salaries from $117,000 to $144,000.

It also provides $450,000 for Patrick to double the staffing of the state's Washington, D.C., office.

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/news/14326488/detail.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)

I read an article today that said that Patrick's thinking over whether to accept the pay raise or not.

I'm sure the greedy, little twerp will accept the pay raise; he's just pretending to mull it over so that he can claim he took it after careful consideration, etc., etc., etc.

Boy, do I despise this guy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)

Aren't the 2000+ members of the DOC union still without a contract?


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Delta784 said:


> Aren't the 2000+ members of the DOC union still without a contract?


From my understanding they got a raise of 14% and a new contract several weeks ago. I want to say at the end of July or Aug. Congrats to their union!!! and DOC officers.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

That Washington DC office is a political payback wet dream. Anyone ever see the staff and who's working down there? The globe or herald should do a story about that before they do another story about details. Fuck the T&E bills alone are a story in and of itself.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

What the hell do they need more money for?


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

The Globe or the Herald should do a story? Why, so they can lie?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

npd_323 said:


> What the hell do they need more money for?


*Party Time !!!!*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Patrick signs spending bill that includes pay hikes*

BOSTON -- Governor Patrick has signed a $280 million spending bill that gives pay hikes to various public employees, including the state's district attorneys and himself.

[Full Story]


----------

